# Oprah's Feet



## SewAmazing (May 17, 2007)

This was taken from another site I am on. People were upset about Oprah's feet. I know that years of wearing stilettos can cause these type of bunions. Also, O is a longtime runner, so that can't be too easy on the tootsies. Iyanla Vanzant has a radio program here, and said this morning that she just had corrective surgery on her feet, and she is off high heels for good. On another note, Oprah's bad feet don't keep her from walking to the bank and making those deposits though...


----------



## Ashley (May 17, 2007)

Oh dear!!


----------



## luxotika (May 17, 2007)

I am glad I have nice feet! With all the money she has, she can afford to get them fixed!


----------



## speerrituall1 (May 17, 2007)

Omg!


----------



## WhitneyF (May 17, 2007)

Whew, that's nasty. It looks painful.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 17, 2007)

calling dr. scholls, Oprah needs you!


----------



## Bec688 (May 17, 2007)

Ouch, that is one nasty loking bunion. I am starting to develop a bunion on my right foot, I hope to god that it doesn't end up looking like that, after seeing that I think I may lay off my heels for awhile...heh

Pfft I bet Oprah won't stop wearing heels.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 17, 2007)

NOW you know shes going to do a whole hour on deformed feet!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 17, 2007)

That looks painful!


----------



## CellyCell (May 17, 2007)

Yuuuuck!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 17, 2007)

Yikes!


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (May 17, 2007)

scary


----------



## Bexy (May 17, 2007)

That looks painful, but I had to laugh at the making the deposit statement. So true. :lol


----------



## daer0n (May 17, 2007)

ack!

they look bad! :S like they really hurt, poor Oprah


----------



## clwkerric (May 17, 2007)

egghhh... scary


----------



## Nox (May 17, 2007)

Oh goodness, that looks painful! Poor Oprah! I can understand why she doesn't hop to fixing it right away too much time will be spent recuperating for her to do it under the radar. A person can have their foot laid up in an immobilizer for up to three months... and they do it one foot at a time!


----------



## xEdenx (May 17, 2007)

ouch. i hate feet.


----------



## luxotika (May 17, 2007)

Stedman picked the wrong woman if he has a foot fetish. Haha. Just had to throw that out there.


----------



## Aprill (May 17, 2007)

No wonder Stedman ran away.....


----------



## Dragonfly (May 17, 2007)

Luxotica, you took the words out of my mouth!

And to think I have ugly feet...


----------



## Shelley (May 17, 2007)

Yikes!


----------



## La_Mari (May 18, 2007)

Oh well, Oprah is still Oprah.


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 18, 2007)

wow, glad i dont wear heels alot!!!


----------



## Jessica (May 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh goodness, that looks painful! Poor Oprah! I can understand why she doesn't hop to fixing it right away too much time will be spent recuperating for her to do it under the radar. A person can have their foot laid up in an immobilizer for up to three months... and they do it one foot at a time! Yeah...one of the girls go hers done. She was out of work for a couple of months and had to have one done at a time.


----------



## brewgrl (May 18, 2007)

one of the things i know from my mother, is that when you grow up poor, you do not have the choices that others have in shoes. i am sure that a lot of her foot conditions have to do with poor non-fitting shoes as a child, and then over-compensating buy wearing incredibly expensive (and just as bad on your feet) high heels. but her inward toes really reminds me of feet that get wedged in too small of shoes at a very young age.

btw-

i love you oprah. you are my hero. i strive to accept greatness into my life and use it as an example for others. AQUARIANS RULE!!!


----------



## bCreative (May 18, 2007)

damn O, get them thangs fixed!


----------



## vickih (May 18, 2007)

my mom had bunions and had them fixed and she said that giving birth to 2 kids wasn't as painful as getting those fixed! OUCH...

her shoes may look painful and cause those bunions, but sometimes she has damn nice shoes!


----------



## Colorlicious (May 18, 2007)

oh wow, that looks like it hurts!


----------



## Karen_B (May 18, 2007)

Looks uncomfortable! But I have to say I LOVE her outfit in that picture! Ha ha!


----------



## GuessWho (May 18, 2007)

looks strange and painful *ouch*


----------



## princess_20 (May 18, 2007)

Poor Oprah):


----------



## chocobon (May 18, 2007)

No celebrity should have feet like that!!

They can afford anything and everything specially miss O!!


----------



## MissOli (May 18, 2007)

ouch..Victoria Beckham had like that..and think she has had 2 surgeries


----------



## YoursEvermore (May 18, 2007)

It's just something that's genetic. It can be aggravated by shoes/activity, though. I went to highschool with a girl that had that problem (but then again, so did my 80 year old grandmother). The good thing is that it can be corrected.. But I don't understand why people would pick on her for that? I mean, what is it with Oprah? People are always picking on her for _something_.


----------



## farris2 (May 19, 2007)

I saw an episode where she showed her sitting down shoes and her comfortable shoes that she wears on the show. Her feet look bad in that pic tho.


----------



## mac-whore (May 19, 2007)

wow. take about hammer toes. ummm, there's a couple of things wrong with that picture. ah well.


----------



## MindySue (May 19, 2007)

whys she wearing flip flops anyway


----------



## mzntoney (May 19, 2007)

Yes her feet look like it is hard to walk on to us but to her they get her to where she has to go and that is straight to the bank, airports, and shoppimg sprees....besides that her feet didn't make her billionaire...yes she could have paid to have them repaired for everyone else but to her she is content and that is how God made her.


----------



## Jesskaa (May 19, 2007)

Well personally, i think its good that she didn't have surgery on them right away... just because she's a celeb doesn't mean she has to fix everything about her!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (May 20, 2007)

Owww....I am flat footed. My feet are wide also.

I learned a long time ago that shoes that don't fit me are harmful.

I don't have any corns or bunions. I like heels as much as the next woman. I know to wear them to look pretty but not to walk too far or too long in them.

I once wore some low heel sling backs to a graduation. Lawdy...I had to walk to the parking lot in those shoes and stand to wait for the car to pick me up.

I was sure I was going to have to have foot surgery after I took them off.



foot pain is no joke. I threw them away as soon as I got home.


----------



## Reaperfox (May 20, 2007)

:[ I saw pics of that on another forum but no accompanying next - is it genuine? Because, ew.


----------

